# Optical Forums > Ophthalmic Optics >  "Optician's" qualifications

## CCGREEN

Food for thought here.

Why is it that many "Optician's" that are looking for work like to state how long they have been in the business? Can that be like a dummy in school and just being passed to the next grade? It tells no one of your credentials or qualifications. 

Credentials or qualifications is what would let me know if I want to talk to you. You know as well as I do that there are "good" Opticians out there and "bad" Opticians. If you have Credentials,qualifications and reference's then toot your horn about it. Let the world know how qualified you are. Use the logos if you have earned them and kept the up, A.B.O., N.C.L.E., State Certified or have a state license.

If all you can come up with is many years you have been a "Optician" we do not know been a asset or a terrorist to the market.

When a Dr opens a new office or starts at a new job, dates are posted along with there credentials, qualifications and logos.

Have you ever seen one like this? "Optometrist looking for work, 10 years in the business." First impression I get is, LAZY!

I went for some Education hours at the state capitol and as each speaker was introduced we had to endure five minutes of someone touting the speakers accolades. That was awful, it sounded overbearingly arrogant.

Point is to toot your horn if you are qualified but don't blast it. Bet you will get more response's.

Charles C. Greenrock A.B.O., N.C.L.E,
Florida Board Certified and Licensed

----------


## Barry Santini

Interesting...

Most of my previous employees stated they had "20+ years of experience".

However, I discovered that, correctly, what they *really* meant to say was: "20+ years of *6* months experience"

FWIW
Barry

----------


## obxeyeguy

Hmmm.  Lets see.  I need heart surgery, and my cardiolologist is 55 years old, paraticing about 25 years, and has none of the "certifications" now used by the docs.  He has performed hundreds of these procedures, but because he is not a F.A.C.S. or whatever, I need to look else where?  Time alone does not mean qualified, but either do those letters after your name.

----------


## Ory

> Hmmm.  Lets see.  I need heart surgery, and my cardiolologist is 55 years old, paraticing about 25 years, and has none of the "certifications" now used by the docs.  He has performed hundreds of these procedures, but because he is not a F.A.C.S. or whatever, I need to look else where?  Time alone does not mean qualified, but either do those letters after your name.


And your cardiologist likely is using 25 year old techniques if he doesn't have any extra letters after his name.  Now are you sure you want to see him over the 55 year old with a bunch of letters?

Same thing with optometry.  If I was in a state/province which had multiple levels of OD license, you'd better believe I'd be going to the doc with the letters.

It's not length of time which generates valuable experience, it's desire to learn and try new things.

----------


## Jacqui

Personally, I don't give a D---m about letters, I want someone that can do the job right.

Jacqui RN CNM CADC ABOC CJ CG PE FANC
         MSN MBA BSIE BSIT

YES, they are all mine.

----------


## chip anderson

You get the letters you may get someone that can read, and take tests.
Mearly this and nothing more.
While I admit that there are dumb opticians that can stay in the business forever and not learn anything, and a few that have never read anything since taking the job.  But I suspect that they are few and far between.
I fail to see how anyone that passed his tests, and worked for X years without taking sales pitch "hours" will be less qualified than one that did attend sales pitch "education" meetings.
I suspect that someone that has been a good benchman for 5+years will probably be a much better optician than the one that read and took tests, or the one that never did any bench or lab work.

Chip

----------


## Judy Canty

I can't think of a better reason to demand college-based Opticianry education than the posts in this thread.

----------


## obxeyeguy

> And your cardiologist likely is using 25 year old techniques if he doesn't have any extra letters after his name. Now are you sure you want to see him over the 55 year old with a bunch of letters?
> 
> Same thing with optometry. If I was in a state/province which had multiple levels of OD license, you'd better believe I'd be going to the doc with the letters.
> 
> It's not length of time which generates valuable experience, it's desire to learn and try new things.


I'm not saying he didn't keep up, just that he didn't buy in to the letter thing. The bottom line is does certifications mean your qualified?  Or experience.  I don't have the answer, but I go with option "B".  Have all the letters you want, still does not qualify you.

----------


## For-Life

> Personally, I don't give a D---m about letters, I want someone that can do the job right.
> 
> Jacqui RN CNM CADC ABOC CJ CG PE FANC
>          MSN MBA BSIE BSIT
> 
> YES, they are all mine.


While that is true, the letters can act like a filter.  Shows motivation, and it shows their ability to be trainable.

Experience, as mentioned by another poster, can have its own problems too.  If I work for a chain, I may only be taught all the company thinks I should know.  I may not be up-to-date on techniques and product.


For instance, I remember we had one optician fill in for us about 7 years ago.  She did not know what 1.67 was.  She thought spectralite was revolutionary.  She had no idea of the different ARs.  She had 25 years in the industry.  I knew more than her on products and techniques.  I had far less experience.


So this is stuff that should come out of interviews.


I also think that professionals should embrace their letters, because it is meaningful to the profession.  You guys want your position to be meaningful.  If you do not take it seriously then you are opening the door to that doppy kid who will get paid far less than you.  Stand up for your profession and yourself.

----------


## obxeyeguy

> For instance, I remember we had one optician fill in for us about 7 years ago. She did not know what 1.67 was. She thought spectralite was revolutionary. She had no idea of the different ARs. She had 25 years in the industry. I knew more than her on products and techniques. I had far less experience.


What were her credenials? Once again, alphabet soup after my name does not make me quailfied, or good for that matter.

----------


## For-Life

> What were her credenials? Once again, alphabet soup after my name does not make me quailfied, or good for that matter.


She was a licensed optician in the Province of Ontario.  The license requires education, testing, and maintenance of the degree through credits.  Unfortunately, the credits are more for seminars than testing.

With that said, credits, tests and such will not make a person up-to-date.  Will just prove that they understand the ideas behind optics and fittings.


But, I bet you if I take 10 professionals with alphabet soup versus 10 with no alphabet soup, they alphamaticians will out perform them any day.  Where you may have 3 bad seeds, the other you may have 3 good ones.

----------


## tmorse

> While that is true, the letters can act like a filter. Shows motivation, and it shows their ability to be trainable.


Absolutely true!!! 
Letters after a name prove that this person can successfully complete a course in instruction. In many cases, they pay for their own training and do it on their own time... they appreciate the opportunity learning to be a better practitioner. 

They can troubleshoot an optical problem, and are more than a glorified 'temple-bender'. In my view, initials after a name are something to be proud of, and in any profession. :cheers:

----------


## rbaker

> I can't think of a better reason to demand college-based Opticianry education than the posts in this thread.


Thats a start. 

But, also need a ball busting State written and Practical exam. 

And now for the kicker, mandatory college/university (not this junior college crap) and continuing education and mandatory recertification.

How about them apples.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *I suspect that someone that has been a good benchman for 5+years will probably be a much better optician than the one that read and took tests, or the one that never did any bench or lab work.*
> Chip


I second that.........................

In Europe opticians are still starting as an apprentice learning the mechanics of an optician for 4 years and go to opticians schools for 2 days a week.

After passing the state exams they are certified opticians and their certificat is accepted in all countries in Europe. Then they can go on to become a master optician or even into ooptometry..

No one can manage an optical store without a Master optician or optometrist degree.

*Very simple and straight forward. Nobody uses the 20 letters behind their names, but have the certifications and diplomas to prove the point.*

----------


## CCGREEN

Interesting replies here. 

But keep in mind I was not saying hands on was better then school and was not saying school is better then hands on. We need both.

O.D. M.D. Nurses and lord knows the list goes on and on. Those who are the best in their field have school and internship before boards. Those who understand why they are doing what they are doing make the best employees and person we would want to work with and protect the public.

This field is not difficult but it is not brain surgery ether.

So those who can only tell you how long they have been playing in the field and do not give any references or credential's are only making it hard on themselves.

Again I say; Education vs Experience, one is not any better then the next but we all know both are the best for you, the person looking for work, the potential employer and the public.

I think the subject made many people stop and think about what is best for our profession.

Charles C. Greenrock A.B.O. N.C.L.E
Florida Board Certified and Licensed

----------


## tmorse

> Thats a start. 
> 
> But, also need a ball busting State written and Practical exam. 
> 
> And now for the kicker, mandatory college/university (not this junior college crap) and continuing education and mandatory recertification.


Not sure what "not this junior college crap" means... but a start towards better exams is long overdue. 
Perhaps Advanced ABO and Advanced NCLE as a minimum, but no three (3)-year wait period after getting your regular ABO/NCLE. This looks more liek a money-grab than anything else. 
Also, I'm in favour of an open-challenge exam, as there are some who can learn opticianry on their own.

----------


## tmorse

> I second that.........................
> 
> In Europe opticians are still starting as an apprentice learning the mechanics of an optician for 4 years and go to opticians schools for 2 days a week.


I recall watching a video about German machineshop apprentices... 
As a start to their careers, they were all given a flat file and wwhat looked like a piece of 6"x2"x 1/4" flat bar and then required to file the end of this flat bar by hand for *SIX STRAIGHT MONTHS.* They did nothing else, until they could finally produce a perfect 90-degree result by hand.
I'm sure it haad the effect of weeding out many wanna-be apprentice machinists, but I would suggest that North American  budding opticians haven't got the time or money to duplicate this type of initial vetting.

----------


## CCGREEN

Just received a long past due order from the lab I use and along with it was the lens that had to be remade. And on the lens someone had wrote "Prisum" hummm, now what do you think? Someone who is educated or someone who stands in front of the polisher all day and they have put in 10 years. Now that is who I want making my glasses!!!

Sorry folks just had to do that.

----------


## chip anderson

CCGreen:  

 If spelling is a requirement, none of us is qualified to be an optician or lab man, or much of anything.  
We won't event discuss the ability to not have typo's.

Chip

Sounds like another: "I caught his mistake, therefor I am better than he."

----------


## For-Life

> CCGreen:  
> 
>  If spelling is a requirement, none of us is qualified to be an optician or lab man, or much of anything.  
> We won't event discuss the ability to not have typo's.
> 
> Chip
> 
> Sounds like another: "I caught his mistake, therefor I am better than he."


spelling may not be an issue, but the laziness that caused the spelling error is.

----------


## CCGREEN

For_Life just nailed it.

Nice to see someone understood the point trying to be made.

Or the mistake was made by someone who had to much going on and was trying to do to much multi-tasking.

----------


## CCGREEN

By the way, what was that last snide remark you made Chip?

Where were you going with that and what was ment by it?

----------


## chip anderson

For Life and GG: 

 Do you _really_ you are the equal of a Harry Chilliquarian as an optician?  And as much as I love Chilly Harry despite his missguided political beliefs, he is one of the worst spellers (even worse than I) on the board.  But he has more math and optical knowledge in his little finger than most of us will be burried with.
I don't think his poor spelling has anything to do with his being lazy.  I do admit that all of us could take 30 min. with a dictionary before posting, but this is supposed to be a fun think for spare time comments, not a litterary dissertation for a PHD.

Chip

----------


## Judy Canty

I try very hard to make sure that I've spelled everything properly in any of my correspondence, however sometimes I miss a few.  That being said, we should at the very least be able to spell the words necessary and particular to our professions.

----------


## HarryChiling

> he is one of the worst spellers (even worse than I) on the board.


Hea, I ressent that. :D




> this is supposed to be a fun think for spare time comments, not a litterary dissertation for a PHD


I have said ti before ad I'll say it again if you don't like my spellign there is always the ignore feature on this board.  I always think to myself how anal retentive must a  person be to ignor ethe content of a forum and focus in on the spelling.  Half the time I am tryign to type otu a post between generator cycles or between runnign from the polisher to the edger to switch otu a lens.  Rather than making sure all the spelling is correct, I would just personally stop posting.

----------


## CCGREEN

I love being the stick that stirs the pot, pick the brain or anything that makes the thought process kick in.

Been fun folks but I am tired of this subject and seems everyone else is also. We have wandered away from what I started with.

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> Hea, I ressent that. :D
> 
> 
> 
> I have said ti before ad I'll say it again if you don't like my spellign there is always the ignore feature on this board. I always think to myself how anal retentive must a person be to ignor ethe content of a forum and focus in on the spelling. Half the time I am tryign to type otu a post between generator cycles or between runnign from the polisher to the edger to switch otu a lens. Rather than making sure all the spelling is correct, I would just personally stop posting.


Harry,

Your knowledge and experience far outweigh any issues with spelling.  I for one usually have to read your posts 2 or 3 times to begin to grasp the meaning.  That has nothing to do with spelling and everything to do with my own ignorance and stupidity. Your experience and studies have put you into what I would guess as the top 1% of opticians and there is still much more we need to learn from you.

that is my raving for the day

Bob

----------


## For-Life

> For Life and GG: 
> 
>  Do you _really_ you are the equal of a Harry Chilliquarian as an optician?  And as much as I love Chilly Harry despite his missguided political beliefs, he is one of the worst spellers (even worse than I) on the board.  But he has more math and optical knowledge in his little finger than most of us will be burried with.
> I don't think his poor spelling has anything to do with his being lazy.  I do admit that all of us could take 30 min. with a dictionary before posting, but this is supposed to be a fun think for spare time comments, not a litterary dissertation for a PHD.
> 
> Chip


I never said that I was the equal of Harry.  Harry's specialty is in optics, mine is in business.  

Keep in mind something about Harry.  He is posting on OB.  I never review my posts on OB, because they are not important.  I am sure if Harry was sending out an important letter, he would proof read it and fix his spelling mistakes.

----------


## HarryChiling

> Harry,
> 
> Your knowledge and experience far outweigh any issues with spelling. I for one usually have to read your posts 2 or 3 times to begin to grasp the meaning. That has nothing to do with spelling and everything to do with my own ignorance and stupidity. Your experience and studies have put you into what I would guess as the top 1% of opticians and there is still much more we need to learn from you.
> 
> that is my raving for the day
> 
> Bob


Thanks Bob, I learn more from you guys than I do from any other source I have.  If you've ever googled a subject about optics you will find that the first listing is here and usually the subject is exhausted before the thread goes to the archives.  Anyway although it may seem easy to press a spell check button every now and again it's also easy to see why the huge difference in opticians across the country.  I live in PA and work in MD, neither state is licensed.  CCGREEN is from Florida which is licensed and Judy is from VA which is licensed.  I would not expect the opticians from their states to stoop to the level of optician in our states, and I would hope that if someone from an unlicensed state with very little pay and resources doesn't get turned away from this place because a few have a pet peeve about spelling.  For the few states that are licensed, that are dealign with issues of spelling, I say it's a good day when that's all your worries.

BTW I did not use a spell checker on this post, hope everything meets approval. :D

----------


## rbaker

> BTW I did not use a spell checker on this post, hope everything meets approval.


"Good Job" (If I hear a parent say that to a child one more time . . .) on the spelling Harry. Now on to your grammar . . . 

I do hope that future State optician licensing regulations deal with the spelling and grammar issue although only after they outlaw texting while performing the duties of an optician. 

What we really need is to put an end to the outlaw opticians who want to refract before they can parse a sentence.

----------


## For-Life

> "Good Job" (If I hear a parent say that to a child one more time . . .) on the spelling Harry. Now on to your grammar . . . 
> 
> I do hope that future State optician licensing regulations deal with the spelling and grammar issue although only after they outlaw texting while performing the duties of an optician. 
> 
> What we really need is to put an end to the outlaw opticians who want to refract before they can parse a sentence.


I think you and Chip have not only missed the point, but altered it to try to avoid the whole question.  Not a problem, used to it by a few here.

It is not that the spelling was wrong, but that when people do not double check their spelling on important items.  If they are prone to do that then they will be prone to not check measurements or RXs.  

Nothing worse than someone with a lot of mistakes.

----------


## Judy Canty

Actually, my ability to spell or not spell is not a function of being a licensed Optician.  It is because I believe that what I take time to put in writing ought to be a reflection of my age and my education.  There are a few things in life that send me right over the edge:  burned out lightbulbs, hand-lettered signs in a professional office, poor spelling, poor grammar and women who wear curlers in public.  My apologies if my foibles offend anyone.  I'm just wired that way.  That's wired not weird.

----------


## fjpod

It's not so much the occasional spelling mistake that bugs me because anybody can be typing fast and make a mistake. It's the improper use of words like...their, they're and there,....to, two and too,...your you're and yours.., then and than,...farther and further,... and I love this one, weather and whether. I also love... irregardless. It's hard to take someone seriously when they misuse words like that. I'm not talking about people whose primary language is other than English, like Borysko. Im talkin' 'bout 'mericans. Come on, people. Get itright.

----------


## HarryChiling

Ok, if we were to only allow posts that had no spelling errors how many relevent and thoughtful posts from everyone here would be missing?

Just don't see the point in proper speeling and/or grammer on a forum, but I guess I'm just wierd that way. (in my case it is wierd not wired, Judy :D)

I have sat through lectures with PhD's MD's and OD's that use irregardless, I find it one of those funny words that used by everyone _irregardless:p_ of education.

----------


## Barry Santini

Hay, I sremble thit reemarc!

Barri

----------


## For-Life

> Ok, if we were to only allow posts that had no spelling errors how many relevent and thoughtful posts from everyone here would be missing?
> 
> Just don't see the point in proper speeling and/or grammer on a forum, but I guess I'm just wierd that way. (in my case it is wierd not wired, Judy :D)
> 
> I have sat through lectures with PhD's MD's and OD's that use irregardless, I find it one of those funny words that used by everyone _irregardless:p_ of education.


see post 31

----------


## HarryChiling

> see post 31


Elaborate, Please?

Are you insinuateing that I make more mistakes because I don't try to catch my spelling errors?

Or are you saying I don't find posting here very important?

I could really care less about spelling. Microsoft builds software that spell checks, amazing how no matter how long this thread is gonna get I will never use it for a forum. I even have the IE spell checker installed and could use the little button to the top right and I'll never use it. Your moans and groans are futile.

And BTW what qualifies this thread to be in the Ophthalmic Optics Forum, I guess spelling is a no no, but posting in the wrong forum is aok.

----------


## For-Life

> Elaborate, Please?
> 
> Are you insinuateing that I make more mistakes because I don't try to catch my spelling errors?
> 
> Or are you saying I don't find posting here very important?
> 
> I could really care less about spelling. Microsoft builds software that spell checks, amazing how no matter how long this thread is gonna get I will never use it for a forum. I even have the IE spell checker installed and could use the little button to the top right and I'll never use it. Your moans and groans are futile.
> 
> And BTW what qualifies this thread to be in the Ophthalmic Optics Forum, I guess spelling is a no no, but posting in the wrong forum is aok.


What I am saying is that spelling does matter, as a point of presentation, for important documents.  OB is not important.  We understand what people are trying to say.  But if you are presenting to customers, it matters.

And do not rely on microsoft to save you in important letters.  It misses many things with its spell and grammar check.

----------


## HarryChiling

> What I am saying is that spelling does matter, as a point of presentation, for important documents. OB is not important. We understand what people are trying to say. But if you are presenting to customers, it matters.
> 
> And do not rely on microsoft to save you in important letters. It misses many things with its spell and grammar check.


Ok, then I must have misunderstood you or the thread turned into another monster.  I agree when presenting especially to a patient on a resume or whereever it is seen by another as a business document or formal communication it is important.

----------


## chip anderson

Harry: 

 Sorry I used you for an eggxample to begin with.  Didn't want to start a p***ing contest.  Was trying to show the importance of being right and smart on the subject, instead of impressing your old college English prof.

Chip

Would you rather have an ASC certified technician or a really good mechanic?

----------


## HarryChiling

> Harry: 
> 
> Sorry I used you for an eggxample to begin with. Didn't want to start a p***ing contest. Was trying to show the importance of being right and smart on the subject, instead of impressing your old college English prof.
> 
> Chip
> 
> Would you rather have an ASC certified technician or a really good mechanic?


No harm no foul. :cheers:

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

> Hea, I ressent that. :D
> 
> 
> 
> I have said ti before ad I'll say it again if you don't like my spellign there is always the ignore feature on this board.  I always think to myself how anal retentive must a  person be to ignor ethe content of a forum and focus in on the spelling.  Half the time I am tryign to type otu a post between generator cycles or between runnign from the polisher to the edger to switch otu a lens.  Rather than making sure all the spelling is correct, I would just personally stop posting.


You can't stop posting, Harry, I am learning too much from you to let you go.  You are one of the people here who don't know how much influence you have on my professional knowledge.  I am a certified, VA state licensed optician, who graduated from a 3 year school of apprenticeship back in the early 80's and I still eagerly learn new things everday! And in reference to the original post about "opticians' qualifications," I, for one, will tell people I have been in the business for 20 years, when someone asks me about my (professional and qualified) self.  It's shorter than saying, "I am a certified, licensed optician, who graduated from a 3 year school of apprecnticeship in VA back in the mid 80's, and I also have 2 years of college".

----------


## carlos83eye

Ima put it in facts section too, but found it in need here.........

As long as the first and last word are in place, MOST people can zone out and read through, all other letters can be jumbled and we still manage to decipher rather easily........hmmmmm.........interesting..........

Harry was just testing out ability to decipher  :Eek: 

I think spelling is important, but if words can be spelled a different way and still carry the meaning or concept it was trying to send, it's a valid "WORD" and does what it was created to :D

Besides, wat wood dem wrapper do widout dat ebonics, den dem jus b schillin in dere patio not makin der muzik......:shiner:

----------


## carlos83eye

Ex.

"Waht teh mnid pecreievs is otefn inmocpelet or jmulbed. Our anecsotrss cnotepmroareis, who dleyaed to pndoer the dtaa too mcuh bofere acitng, otefn wunod up as sbaer totoh dnnier. So, we hmauns leraend to flil in the blnkas, so to spaek, and to act qckuily uopn our prcepetaul asumstopins, ucnsoinocus or orhteisw, aobut the wrlod aournd us. Aals, the Unvirese is a dbloued egedd srowd, whit ervey gian cmeos a cerrospndoing lsos, hcene our dpleey ingriaend cpaciaty to see olny what we pferer to see and to dsirgeard raletiy.  Glboal wrmrnig aynnoe?"  

U know dem spell checkerz b mad cuz dey kant b understandin all diz textz

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> Ima put it in facts section too, but found it in need here.........
> 
> As long as the first and last word are in place, MOST people can zone out and read through, all other letters can be jumbled and we still manage to decipher rather easily........hmmmmm.........interesting..........
> 
> Harry was just testing out ability to decipher 
> 
> I think spelling is important, but if words can be spelled a different way and still carry the meaning or concept it was trying to send, it's a valid "WORD" and does what it was created to :D
> 
> Besides, wat wood dem wrapper do widout dat ebonics, den dem jus b schillin in dere patio not makin der muzik......:shiner:


 
Ladies and gentlemen, allow me to introduce...












Chip V2.0


btw I agree that it is the meaning not the spelling that is important.

----------


## tmorse

[quote=HarryChiling;263294] I could really care less about spelling. Microsoft builds software that spell checks, amazing how no matter how long this thread is gonna get I will never use it for a forum. I even have the IE spell checker installed and could use the little button to the top right and I'll never use it. Your moans and groans are futile. quote]

What arrogant crude!! 'If you don't like my spelling, don't read it'. Right out of a grade five (5) schoolground.

And all those Harry toadies who gush at being educated by Harry on this forum. Bah!! Go to opticianry school and get your optical own education, not what you pick up here and there on this forum. Professionals know how to spell... period. Professionals want and expect good spelling from their colleagues... always. Professionals own a dictionary and use it. 

Harry...no matter what you know in opticianry, you will always appear a 'bumpkin' to any professional if you don't give a damn about your spelling. Typo's are not in the same category.
RANT OVER

----------


## chip anderson

Hell, I thought _professionals_ could also use quotation marks.

----------


## HarryChiling

[quote=tmorse;263762]


> I could really care less about spelling. Microsoft builds software that spell checks, amazing how no matter how long this thread is gonna get I will never use it for a forum. I even have the IE spell checker installed and could use the little button to the top right and I'll never use it. Your moans and groans are futile. quote]
> 
> What arrogant crude!! 'If you don't like my spelling, don't read it'. Right out of a grade five (5) schoolground.
> 
> And all those Harry toadies who gush at being educated by Harry on this forum. Bah!! Go to opticianry school and get your optical own education, not what you pick up here and there on this forum. Professionals know how to spell... period. Professionals want and expect good spelling from their colleagues... always. Professionals own a dictionary and use it. 
> 
> Harry...no matter what you know in opticianry, you will always appear a 'bumpkin' to any professional if you don't give a damn about your spelling. Typo's are not in the same category.
> RANT OVER


That interesting I do have an education as well as all those fancy certifications, I can also spell and use dem big words.  Oh, and I'm ESOL as well although most people say they can't tell.  I have personally always come here for the content, but maybe I'm confused maybe this is a spelling, english, punctuation, or writers forum. If so then I am confused. Lets see:




> *Ophthalmic Optics* Discussion of ophthalmic optics and related topics. Not for the faint of heart!


Maybe the not for the faint of heart part is correct but if we are gonna talk about arrogant we should point out how those that are discussing a non-optical topic feel that the Ophthalmic Optics section of this forum is the right place for this. So we should spell correctly because it's what we as professionals do, but to catagorize our text in the correct place is, "not for the faint of heart". It's very childish IMO to moan and groan about things you have no way of changing. WHY WHY WHY would anyone care s much about the spelling when the content here is key? This is how ignorance prevails, imagine throwing away every book you have in your library or calling the author a bumkin because of a misspelling, how many books would you throw out? Now if it was communication of a professional nature correct spellign, grammer, etc. is of course important and not because this is what others expect from a professional, it's because what professional expect of themselves. Anyway I thought the last place this rederick would spill over into is this Ophthalmic Optics forum, I consider this hallowed gound so take your $h!t to some other forum and keep my name out of it if you don't want my opinion.

----------


## CCGREEN

Saw the smoke and had to come back and see what was burning.

Damn it's getting hot in here!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Fezz

> What arrogant crude!! 'If you don't like my spelling, don't read it'. Right out of a grade five (5) schoolground.
> 
> And all those Harry toadies who gush at being educated by Harry on this forum. Bah!! *Go to opticianry school and get your optical own education, not what you pick up here and there on this forum*. Professionals know how to spell... period. Professionals want and expect good spelling from their colleagues... always. Professionals own a dictionary and use it. 
> 
> Harry...no matter what you know in opticianry, you will always appear a 'bumpkin' to any professional if you don't give a damn about your spelling. Typo's are not in the same category.
> RANT OVER


 

Do those same professionals read what they write before bashing others? I would assume that it would be unprofessional not to!


Who is the 'bumpkin' now?
:D:cheers::cheers::cheers:;)

----------


## chip anderson

Tmorse:  
Does this mean you are not willing to share your vast store of aquired optical knowledge?

Chip (sure hope I spelled and puntuated right)

----------


## Fezz

The Stumble Inn will be serving:

Fresh baked Humble Pie
                &
Pan roasted Crow in a lemon dill sauce


How many slices would you like?

----------


## tmorse

> Tmorse: 
> Does this mean you are not willing to share your vast store of aquired optical knowledge?
> 
> Chip (sure hope I spelled and puntuated right)


"aquired"?? "puntuated"?? 

You can "hope", or you can invest in a pocket dictionary (and use it).;)

----------


## tmorse

> The Stumble Inn will be serving:
> 
> Fresh baked Humble Pie
> &
> Pan roasted Crow in a lemon dill sauce
> 
> 
> How many slices would you like?


A grey moment, but " ...I don provoke!":cheers:

----------


## Patsy

In our state, no education is necessary - it is on the job training for dispensing opticians.  In our office, we have no one with ABO credentials or any letters after their name. We just hired someone with 17 years dispensing experience who had her ABO, but let it expire because it doesn't seem to give any additional edge. The Wal-Marts and Pearl's just hire off the street and give little training.  Our local community college is working on a program for opticians but my question is this;  why would you go to college for a job that does not pay any better than what opticians are paid in our state?  There are many jobs requiring no college education that pay quite a bit more.

I have a degree in Elementary Education that I am not using at present.  I know teachers are underpaid, but they make a lot more than an optician does plus have a lot more benefits.

We are paid by the hour and if the owner decides to close the office (like for Christmas Eve, etc.), we are not paid for the day off.  Is that the way it is in most other areas?  Over 5 years, we have 3 weeks vacation and 5 sick days.  Maybe there is a better thread for this, but is this fairly common?

----------


## lensgrinder

> my question is this;  why would you go to college for a job that does not pay any better than what opticians are paid in our state?


In order for Opticianry to move forward we need educate.  It will remain where it is in your state until you do so.
Will you earn more money in the short term?  No.  You will learn a lot about the profession and optics in general, it will make you more of an asset.
Once more and more Opticians are educated in your state then you can begin the fight to become licensed.  Will it be easy?  No.  You will create a better environment for younger people who want to go into Opticainry.

----------


## tmorse

> why would you go to college for a job that does not pay any better than what opticians are paid in our state? There are many jobs requiring no college education that pay quite a bit more.


Simple answer...it's an investment in yourself. On-the-job training can be hit and miss... since your employer is your mentor/teacher, and it's often a question of how much he knows or remembers?... what to teach?, ... can he teach?, etc, etc... while paying you a salary. 
Some employers want to share their knowledge, while others cannot or will not.  You may get a reasonable optician education, if your employer had received one. 

An I don't mean simple 'temple-bending' skills... I mean really knowing geometric optics so that you can troubleshoot an optical problem. If you can't leave for formal schooling in another State, I can suggest the next best alternative... consider registering for a formal distance learning/online opticianry program available through some NFOS schools... www.nfos.org 
Good Luck!:cheers:

----------


## chip anderson

Tmorse:

From the postings we have seen lately where the Rx calls for 13 or more diopters of imballance and neither the prescriber or the optician have a clue that this can't be made into workable Rx. Doesn't seem that even those with doctorate educations are benefiting very much from "education."

Chip

----------


## tmorse

> Tmorse:
> 
> From the postings we have seen lately where the Rx calls for 13 or more diopters of imballance and neither the prescriber or the optician have a clue that this can't be made into workable Rx. Doesn't seem that even those with doctorate educations are benefiting very much from "education." Chip


And you question is??? :Confused:

----------


## Fezz

> And *you* question is???


Is this a spelling error?

;):cheers::cheers::cheers::D

----------


## CCGREEN

Hey Patsy,

In your state education is not necessary?

Shameful

Move to a different state and then you may be able to use your degree in education and make a couple of bucks.:)

Sorry just had to do that

----------


## tmorse

> Is this a spelling error?
> 
> ;):cheers::cheers::cheers::D


Nope... just SARCASM:bbg:

----------


## optigrrl

> Personally, I don't give a D---m about letters, I want someone that can do the job right.
> 
> Jacqui RN CNM CADC ABOC CJ CG PE FANC
> MSN MBA BSIE BSIT
> 
> YES, they are all mine.


What? No GIA or IGA???? MJSA?

----------


## Jacqui

> What? No GIA or IGA???? MJSA?


GIA training, I am a Certified Jeweler and Certified Gemologist

----------


## optigrrl

> GIA training, I am a Certified Jeweler and Certified Gemologist


I knew you had more letters to add!

----------

